# Minecraft servers -- 1.2.3



## AnimalCrossingForLife (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm currently out of a server... my old one (wasn't mine, but i was co-owner) recently went down because the owner is off in college, and has much better things to do than play minecraft! 
What i'm looking for--
not too picky...
-1.2.3
-Hamachi is fine.
-Newer
-nice staff/residents
-survival freebuild
-PVP allowed.
-bukkit

What i* don't* want--
-creative gamemode
-flat world
-drug server
-factions
-rude/non-cooperative staff members.

Not a whole lot, but i'm in serious need of a new server, i've been playing single player for a while now, but i'm going crazy because of loneliness, and severe paranoia e-e

-Thanks


----------



## Ryan (Mar 17, 2012)

Hm.. Maybe you should ask this on the Minecraft Forums..


----------



## AnimalCrossingForLife (Mar 17, 2012)

Ryan said:


> Hm.. Maybe you should ask this on the Minecraft Forums..



Not familiar with them...
Could you give me a link? If so, that would be great.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 17, 2012)

http://www.minecraftforum.net/

Here ya go. Notch looks on this forum too.


----------



## AnimalCrossingForLife (Mar 17, 2012)

Ryan said:


> http://www.minecraftforum.net/
> 
> Here ya go. Notch looks on this forum too.



Thanks! ^-^


----------

